# west coast jet jons



## gotasquirt (Feb 23, 2010)

hello to everyone here on the fourm here is a video of one the boats that i have built hope you like it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Baj_V8VYc7s hpe you injoy it thanks will


----------



## Brine (Feb 23, 2010)

:WELCOME: to the site.

Nice vid and Zep cover =D>


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2010)

AWESOME!


----------



## gotasquirt (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks all that is the first boat that i put togther i have built or designed 3 others with different power plants and pump combos will


----------



## sparkbr (Feb 24, 2010)

What size motor is in that. I've been thinking about doing the same thing with a 440 snowmobile engine and a similar sized jet pump in a 1436 hull that was given to me.


----------



## gotasquirt (Feb 25, 2010)

the motor is 701 yamaha with a yamaha pump


----------



## gotasquirt (Feb 25, 2010)

here is anther one of my boats this is a 4 stroke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfm5xshelnI hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## Brine (Feb 26, 2010)

gotasquirt said:


> here is anther one of my boats this is a 4 stroke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfm5xshelnI hope you guys enjoy it



wow wow wow..... great vid. Are you actually bouncing off rocks at times?


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome....You guys always make me wish I had more money! :lol:


----------



## Nevillizer (Feb 26, 2010)

That thing looks like it's flying. About how fast will it go?


----------



## gotasquirt (Feb 26, 2010)

about 40 on gpsup stream


----------



## Pont (Feb 28, 2010)

I currently have an outboard jet but it is my dream to make my own inboard jet. How much does it take to make your own. I'm sure it's time consuming etc. I'd like to put the uhmf plastic bottom on the boat and then put a good inboard jet into it.


----------



## gotasquirt (Mar 1, 2010)

i didnt bump too many times and it not that much money if you do a lot of searching for parts


----------

